# First bowl



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Ambrosia maple, about 6" wide, 3" high.

Learned a lot making this one, looking forward to the next bowl.

I'll make better photos later, and I may want to tweak the finish a bit.

There are a few more images at the bottom of my projects page


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Alan that is a beauty. Really like the simple form. Well done.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Alan, WOWEE!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice for first bowl Alan.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Alan well done, well done indeed.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

For a first bowl......EXCELLENT!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Bet you could do that Deb!


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks all.

And Deb, I'll never tire of hearing a woman say "Wow" <vbg>

The pull of the vortex is strong... my wife is also turning. She's experimenting with some eccentric turning to make pendants. Should have something to show in a few days.

It's cool being in the shop with her. Our lathes face each other, so I can keep an eye on what she's doing and offer assistance when she looks puzzled. However, when I am puzzled...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Maurice I am really looking forward to trying some things on the lathe, especially when I see work like Alan's. First time... yes WOW is the only thing I can say. As soon as I get this list of household projects complete I am going to devote some time just to the lathe.
We jumped in on getting the max home renovation tax credit so the closets and new kitchen and bathroom flooring are at the top of the TODO list


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Deb,

New words to live by:

Carpe Lignum
Torne Lignum


(courtesy of Ruth Niles at www.torne-lignum.com <vbg>)


----------



## munruben (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice work. Lovely figured timber.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

So Alan I see you have a Nova DVR XP. What lathe does you wife turn on?? I have a DVR XP and love it.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Bernie,

Lauren is turning on a Delta Midi late (LA200, I think)

I'm going to show her the new variable speed Delta midi this weekend at the woodworker show in Somerset NJ this weekend. She would really appreciate the variable speed, and general upgrades the new version provides.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

She will love that. Not having to change belts while turning. I have the Jet 1220 and if the Delta 46-460 had been out when I bought the Jet I would have had the Delta with indexing, reverse for sanding, 1 hp, etc.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Bernie,

Lauren and I spent the day at the NJ woodworking show. We did buy her a Delta 46-460 variable speed lathe. Price was right (show special, and we took the unused display model). So she's a happy lady.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Beauty of a bowl....
Well done..
paul


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

That is a beautiful bowl you have there! If that's your first, can't wait to see what comes down the road...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

AlanZ said:


> Bernie,
> 
> Lauren and I spent the day at the NJ woodworking show. We did buy her a Delta 46-460 variable speed lathe. Price was right (show special, and we took the unused display model). So she's a happy lady.


Congrats on the lathe. I turned on one a couple of times and if it had been out when I bought my Jet 1220 I definitely would have the delta. She is going to be a happy camper for sure. Tell her she needs to post some of her turnings here also.


----------

